# Best Way to Keep Larger Live Baits Alive Overnight



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

I would like to be able to go out the day before and catch larger live baits and keep them overnight for use the next day. Wondering what's the best way that's not expensive to keep them healthy until their demise. Situation - have boat and would dock just for that overnight. Boat has small 17 gallon live well but do not want to run battery. Probably want to keep two dozen medium. Thought about hanging a mesh landry basket over the side of the boat. Not sure it or the fish would make it until morning though.

Any ideas would be most appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You need a large holding pen. There are many different sizes and styles in production or you can make your own.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

If you don't want to run a battery, invest in or make your own bait pin. I have seen some that look like 55gallon drum size.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

lol.


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*bait tank*

Get you a 30-55 gal plastic drum with a lid, drill a bunch of holes in the side and cut out a hole in the top for a lid, attach foam noodles to top to keep it floating and you should be good to go. You may be able to find a free drum somewhere or buy one for ~$15. I used a 30 gal drum on the swim platform of my boat for years, had it plumbed so I could recirculate while boat was not in the water, just had to add ice periodically in the summer so the water would not get too hot. I never had a issue with losing bait. Good luck.

Wayne


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I keep a holding pen tied at the dock . sure makes things easier ..


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

In a large round holding pen. Chicken wire will not do.


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Great help, thanks. My boat is dry-rack stored so I don't have a permanent dock. I can have use of a dock or boat slip but only temporarily. A bait pen would have to be easily transported. I thought I should work out an exchange program with a local charter since they keep baits. Maybe an exchange where I deposit three dozen into their pen and retrieve two dozen in the morning. They have a net gain of a dozen. Probably too much trust required for too little benefit. . . . . I'll check into the bait pen. Thanks so much. (is the collapsible laundry basket from Walmart such a bad idea.)


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Good tackle shops like Sam's in OB sell collapsible bait pens. Just make sure you don't leave a dead fish in one or the crabs will tear holes in it. I also had an otter tear one up to get to the bait - I went with a wire mesh one after that but have a place to store it.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

What boat ramp do you use?

I have a few people that keep their bait here. Especially during tournaments.


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

I store the boat in dry stack at Bahia Mar Marina.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It's a way's to my house. I'm on the east side of Shoreline Park.


----------



## twlack (Oct 26, 2011)

Scardog7 said:


> I would like to be able to go out the day before and catch larger live baits and keep them overnight for use the next day. Wondering what's the best way that's not expensive to keep them healthy until their demise. Situation - have boat and would dock just for that overnight. Boat has small 17 gallon live well but do not want to run battery. Probably want to keep two dozen medium. Thought about hanging a mesh landry basket over the side of the boat. Not sure it or the fish would make it until morning though.
> 
> Any ideas would be most appreciated. Thanks.


http://baitbaskets.com/products/bait-pens/fishing-live-bait-pen-4x2x2/


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This is what I did and it works great even for large baits.


----------

